# any waterfowl smokers here?



## duckmiser (Oct 30, 2009)

well i shoot alot of ducks and geese and find that smoking them is a good way to turn non hunters onto wildfowl.

basically looking for new suggestions/techniques on how to brine and smoke waterfowl.

thanks in advance


----------



## bbally (Oct 30, 2009)

I make a lot of smoked jerky out of mallard.  A lot of pastrami as well.


----------



## duckmiser (Oct 30, 2009)

any instruction would be great


----------



## bbally (Oct 30, 2009)

I will write them up this weekend and post them for you.


----------



## got14u (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll be watching for this...


----------



## duckmiser (Oct 31, 2009)

me too! duck pastrami


----------



## tasunkawitko (Oct 31, 2009)

these should provide some help, or at least a few ideas:

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo....asp?TID=11603

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo...s.asp?TID=3003

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo...s.asp?TID=2923

good luck.


----------



## duckmiser (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks for the link!

so in theses recipes, the goose one specifically, you first smoke the bird, then stuff, and then oven roast?

thanks again


----------



## tasunkawitko (Nov 2, 2009)

hi, duck -

it'ds not my recipe, i simply copied/pasted it, but the way i read it, you are correct.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 2, 2009)

Look on the Mortons web site, there is a recipie for pastrami, just substitute the beef with duck, very good!


----------



## pitrow (Nov 2, 2009)

here's my brine for all kinds of poulty. Haven't tried wild duck yet, but it works great on store bought duck. 

For each gallon of water add the following:
3/4 cup non-iodonized salt 
1 cup brown sugar 
3 cups apple cider 
1/2 cup lemon juice 
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce 
1 oz maple flavoring 
1 tsp ginger 
3 Tbsp ground black pepper 
2 Tbsp minced garlic 
1 cup dry minced onions 
2 bay leaves 
2 Tbsp Italian seasoning
Make enough to cover the bird completely and soak overnight. Remove the bird and bring the brine up to a boil. Boil the bird in the brine for about 10 minutes. Remove bird from brine and let air dry until tacky. Place in smoker and smoke until done.

Sometimes, especially with larger birds like turkeys, I'll smoke for a couple hours then move it inside to the oven and finish it there on higher temps.


----------



## duckmiser (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks for all the info.

i will be trying some of these shortly


----------



## mr mac (Nov 5, 2009)

One of my favorites is a smoked Canada goose!  Just can't get enough time to get out and shoot them lately though, by the grace of God, that might change this weekend!


----------



## mr mac (Nov 5, 2009)

Meant to add this...

1 (5-8 lb.) Canada goose
1 lg. onion, quartered
1 apple, quartered
2 med. potatoes, quartered
Salt and pepper to taste


Stuff the goose with quartered onion, apple, potatoes and anything else that might draw out the wild flavor. Salt and pepper to taste and place inside smoker on the top rack. 

Place lid on smoker and let smoke 6-7 hours. For a roast beef flavor, slice the smoked goose and put the pieces in onion soup mix and simmer 15 minutes.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 5, 2009)

I have smoked one goose awhile back and came out pretty good but the meat was a differant texture and some of the family didn't care for it too much but I ate it. I smoked it but didn't put any bacon on it and if I were you I would put some bacon on yours. But it was pretty good all in all.


----------



## got14u (Nov 5, 2009)

My humble opinion is to smoke the bird (what ever one you are doing) then finish on the grill. To me this is the only way. Nice skin at the end. Or you could crank up the smoker also.


----------

